# My Grizzly Plowing



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

Pics from the last plowable event here. Just a random pick of my rig.









*Where she sleeps.*









*Warming up.*









*My custom back lights.*


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

*First pass.*

















*Pile at the end of the driveway. Back in the middle of winter it was 10' wide 6' tall and 10' deep.*


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

*Nice scape at one of the drives I do.*









*Short pointless vid.*


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

nice quad. do you have 12 inch wide tires all the way around?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

sooner or later your gonna bend your rack if your using that as a pull point imo. especially if you get a good snow.


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

10's on the front and yep I know what your saying but its been like that for 3 years now and 2 of those were 100 plus inch seasons..... I had it hooked lower on the bumper and I was sick of it coming off when I went into a pile so I said screw it. Its part of my high lift set-up. Works for me....


----------

